# Diamond vs. Oval shaped faces..



## vivelamour (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey ladies!

I'm just wondering what the difference is between these two. I'm gonna try a new hairstyle soon, so I kinda want to look at some celebs with these face shapes. I THINK I'm a diamond. But I'm not too sure. Unfortunately, I don't have a photo of me at the moment. I can say that I do have a narrow-ish forehead, somewhat-high cheekbones, and that my jawline tapers to a point.

Can someone explain it to me and/or post pics of celebs with these face shapes?

Sorry, I'm a total noob. LOL.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 4, 2008)

when people look at diamond shaped faces, they notice their strong jawline and high cheekbones.

when people look at oval faces, it's a softer jawline and rounder cheeks, while still being a narrow face (or else it would be a round shaped face)

also, other than face shape, i think eye shape and placement is a MAJOR factor in complimentary hair styles...


----------



## vivelamour (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmm. From the way you put it, I kinda sound like a mix between both? I DO have cheekbones, but I never considered my jawline to be that strong. LOL.

I've never thought about eye shape and placement, mind explaining it to me?

Thank you love!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 4, 2008)

bangs and layers and volume... i think those are the things that eye placement and shape can totally add to or take away from a good look.

well, if you are mix of both, than really, you have double the styles to choose from!


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same question about my face shape. My cheekbones are the widest part of my face, next to that my forehead then my chin. Not really sure what face shape I have either, but i've always thought Diamond, heart, or oval..lol


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2008)

aparently, the easiest way to tell your face shape is to take a photo of yourself with your hair pulled back from your hairline - say, with a headband.

Then trace the outline of your face in a paint program and see what shape it is. I have a very pointed chin, so I would have said I have a heartshaped face, but most people have a combination - very few people are going to be a 'perfect' diamond shape or whatever... but yeah.

Try that technique and see if it makes it clearer which one you are




good luck!


----------

